# What breed/color do you think she is??



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

nobody? you can critique too if you'd like. lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Bad picture for 'breed' guess, although my guess would be QH or TB...

Color? Grey...she was probably heavily dappled at one point, but as happens with all greys, she is going 'white'...I love when they maintain their darker points for a while though...stunning!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I was going to guess QH, but like Mom said its hard to say from the pict. At a glance I would say she was a grey, but with the stripes and dorsal line I would think gruella (although I've never seen one with the dapples)


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe she is a grulla that's graying out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gray.

No idea on breed, bad photo for breed guessing and conformation critique.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I really was just curious about the color but decided to add that in for fun...I know it's not a great picture. I only have 2 of her so far...she's new! Here's the other if it helps...I never thought gray...but maybe. She is 13 though...and I've also never heard of gray with the dorsal strip and zebra markings...hmmmmm. Good guess on the breed! She is primarily QH...we think she's a QH/arab cross. I know this picture isn't great either with rider and tack in the way and at an angle...its just the only other one I have!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

actually now that you guys have said it....duns can gray out right??? That would be a gray that would have the dark points! That might just be it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, duns can gray out too. I would say that is likely what she is. Pretty girl.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not see any 'zebra markings' as you call them. I see dapple patterns.
There is such a thing as counter shading. It looks like a dorsal stripe but is not.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

You should put this in the " horse breeds" area  you may have better luck!
To me she looks grey and possibly QH maybe even QH/ Arab ?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She's grey (some do have some brown toning to them, but it wouldn't make her a dun by any means). How old is she? She will probably be quite white when she's older (around 15-16). My ma-in-law has an arabian gelding who looks almost identical in color & even confo. He was really dappled when she first got him at 9 yrs. He's close to 15 now & is pretty much white, although he still has a dark grey mane & tail, as well as black fetlocks.
I agree with you on the breed though. My first guess was quarab


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, on her legs she has markings when you get up close...you can't see them in the pictures. They may technically be called leg barring but I've heard them called "zebra markings" Then again, they may just be an odd pattern of graying out.

As far as dorsal stripe vs. countershading, I really don't know how to tell the difference there. I had thought countershading was mostly in young horses and faded out or at least to barely noticeable by adulthood. I'm guessing that's not quite correct?


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys....I felt silly not knowing her color. HAHA...she's a complicated one, and I think too much into it most likely. She's 13 lilruff. I was trying to guess what color she's graying out from and thought maybe dun...mostly because of her dark markings. 

afterparty: I did think of that but had already posted it by that point. haha...yes, you're right on the QH and I'm pretty sure the arab part too...although I don't have the paperwork saying what she is for sure.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She could be greying out from any color lol. Probably dun, bay or even brown:wink: No way of knowing, but there are alot of older horses (including greys) who still display countershading.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Countershading:









Dorsal stripe:









Grey dun:









Creme dun:










And rose/dapple grey (this is my horse Caleb, he was born chestnut):









Good luck.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! Helpful information...  I had been just been saying "not sure...maybe roan?". hahaha


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I still say she is grey...from what color, really doesn't matter, as the result will be the same...someday she will most likely be pretty much white. Some horse will retain "some" of the darker points, but not many keep them. She couldn't be roan, or even dun/grullo (as a color) mainly because she has not maintained all of her dark points...she should still have a dark head if she were any of those as a 'main' color.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm agreeing with you guys that she's most likely gray...I'm sticking to that theory! I was just saying that before I posted this I was thinking roan! Gray makes more sense!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree the dorsal puts her in the graying out dun catagory, I see quarter in her but I see a slight suggestion she might have a bit arab in the head area. She remindes me of one of my other horses Gray Dawn who was a gray Arab mix mostly Arab. She was a wonderful horse. Great with kids but an experienced rider had to stay awake on her. She knew the difference. Gray Dawn was a hunter/jumper show horse.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Eileen- I def see the arab as well. She has arab-like gaits too, and the spunk! We can ride for hours and hours and she'll never admit she's tired. So I guess that's why we're assuming she's QH/arab even though we don't know for sure. I mostly do trail riding, and may do some competitive trail with her...she's done it some in the past, we just need to work on her ability to be in a group and not kill for the front spot!!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Likes to be in front yep that Arab ok. She sounds wonderful. I'm also a trail rider. Arenas are ok for practice and schooling but not much fun.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to go on one of those long trail rides that last a week or so but they are all held to far away from us.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes those probably would be fun! Would take a lot of preparation!


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I see adds for them all the time on facebook but there always in Oragon or Texas. We should have one in Illinois.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Oregon sorry hit the worng key


----------



## LJ eventing starxxxx (Aug 26, 2010)

she looks partly steel gray with zabra legs but almost dappled gray on body? what breed? lovely horsey


----------



## kimshorseblankets (Apr 2, 2010)

If she has a little arab in her shes gray. Gray/white arabs when they are born are a dark color and they have white specs on their eyes then then get a mousey color then they slowly turn gray then white. hope this helps.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

LJevent-she's QH/arab..thank you, I think she's lovely as well! but I'm biased.

Good point, kimshorse!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Any color and any breed can grey out. Every grey horse is a "true" color underneath, as grey is not a color at all, but rather a depigmentation of the hair. 

She is definitely grey - 100%. However, that doesn't mean she wasn't born dun. When horses are still young, they can take on all sorts of wacky shades as their natural color slowly depigments. A mare at the ranch looks roan because she's obviously chestnut and she still has soft patches on her quarters and shoulders that haven't greyed yet.

If you knew her parents, it can be easier to tell what color she may be underneath. However, without DNA testing, you'll never know for sure what she's hiding.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

When I look at her ears the shape is Arab as well as head shape.


----------

